# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Πωλείται πάγκος ΙΚΕΑ

## robotakias

Πωλείται ο πάγκος ΙΚΕΑ που φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες. 
Είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και τον έχω συσκευασμένο στην αποθήκη.
Ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα τον παραλάβει απο τον χώρο μου (Αθήνα - Νέος Κόσμος) και θα μπορέσει να τον δει κιόλας.

Έχει διαστάσεις 90cm x 62cm και πάχος 1,5cm.

pagos_ikea_1.jpgpagos_ikea_2.jpgpagos_ikea_3.jpgpagos_ikea_4.jpgpagos_ikea_5.jpg

Τιμή: 80 ευρώ
Τηλ. 6946282218

Λάμπρος  :Cool:

----------

